# Going to tear into my rockers, first time doing body work



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

The rockers on my 01 two wheel peel have seen much better days. 

I picked up the replacements from keystone yesterday, and I'm feeling the urge to get started. 

Any pointers before I get too far?

I'll try to take pictures along the way.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Take your time and don't use pop rivets. It's a easy job when done right. Keep a pail of water and a wet rag handy so as to cool your welds to avoid warpage. don't try to weld a complete seam at once do it in short runs. You may already know this but i threw it in anyway.I am a body man by trade just incase your wondering and the reason i don't do it anymore is i absolutely hate doing it unless i have to on my own vehicles. I'll help anyway i can. Good Luck


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you for the advice. How hard are the inner rockers to do? I thought I might be able to get away without doing them, but it looks like I will probably have to at least do the right side


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rust is always deeper in the panel than it looks from the outside, really sucks.

Only thing I'll add is coat the inside of the panel with Por15 or something similar to seal the inner panel, or you'll be doing it again in no time.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I was planning on fluid film... Por 15 is so darn expensive


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

fluid film will work well, just apply it after it is installed.


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

Just finished this job. Cut off the outer, the separate the inner at the spot welds , replace the inner and coat liberally with rust killer not fluid film. Cut and fitment is tedious. Good luck.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

SharpBlades;1530959 said:


> I was planning on fluid film... Por 15 is so darn expensive


$50 a quart to make this a 1 time deal or fluid film and have them rust out again a few years down the toad $$$


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

get a nice spot weld cutter it will make removing the old one a lot easier. also CLAMPS they help getting it all in place and to stay there i also use one about every 6-8 inches. when welding use the correct setting and only tack weld or it will just melt the metal and make a lot of holes which makes a pain in the ass for you. TAKE YOUR TIME


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I got all the spot welds cut on both sides, and the right side outer rocker off yesterday.

don't be too harsh with the criticism, like I said this is my first time, but how does it look so far?


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

the left side was much more rusted... a nice hole just big enough to fit a couple fingers through.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Not trying to steal the thread, but does anyone know why that body style is rusting like that so early?? Man, if you remember the OBS (pre '99) they seem to rust a lot less. I still consider a 2000 to be a NEW vehicle, doesn't seem like that long ago. Also, any good fixes on the bottoms of the doors? I FF my new (03) Tahoe, and the passenger side is worse than the drivers side, but I dont really want to pay for skins if I dont have too. they still look good on the outside, but it will only be a year or so and it will come through... Maybe Ill buy stock in FF


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

not to bad, just make sure to get rid of all the rust on the inner rocker


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I would rust doctor the crap out of it.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

SharpBlades;1531792 said:


> the left side was much more rusted... a nice hole just big enough to fit a couple fingers through.


you might want to replace that section of floor thats rusted bad since you will have the rocker off.


----------



## gmcdan (Nov 4, 2011)

I did one side last year still have to do the other . when i did mine i bought 2 rockers cause they are cheap 30.00 each , i trimmed one of them and fit it inside the other one to double it up , welded them together with spot welds then used seam sealer , then coated the back with that fiberglass bondo to really seal it up . turned out ok for what the truck is, im not a painter so used oil based implement paint . i hate rust but dont care about perfect paint .


----------



## gmcdan (Nov 4, 2011)

```````````````````````````````````````````


----------



## gmcdan (Nov 4, 2011)

````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````


----------



## gmcdan (Nov 4, 2011)

``````````````````````````````````````````````````````


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

GMCDAN Thanks for the pictures real nice job .!ussmileyflag


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

my 02 ext cab needs inners and outers, i will i knew a place in Mass or NH that can do it right.Dont have time or daylight


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I have finally had a little bit of time to work on the truck now that the holidays are over with... Besides the rockers I have been fixing some other spots on the body, there was a bubble on the ps fender which turned out to be a hole, then some bubbles over the ds rear wheel well, and some more bubbles that i found after peeling the lettering on the bed.

I know its not body shop quality, but I am happy with how it looks, and it is only a work truck and will probably get scratched within a couple weeks of starting mowing.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

more pictures


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I have the ps rocker all done, I might do one more coat of paint...

And yes, I am well aware of how ugly my welds are, but they hold, and that is what matters


----------



## 99LsSilverado (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey like you said its a work truck. But it looks good for your first time replacing the rocker panels


----------

